# 2009 Smelt Dipping Outing??? - Port Huron



## WALLEYEvision

Well it's almost that time again so I figured I'd get the ball rolling to see if there's any interest in a Smelt Dipping Outing this year. In the past, the last half of the season has usually been the best (smelting & weather), plus the walleye and salmon action off the wall gets better too. The location will be the same as in years past, on the southside of the Waste Water Treatment Plant in Port Huron (see map below). There's plenty of parking and porta-johns close by. 

I'm kinda shooting for Saturday May 2nd because many of the guys who usually attend the outing will be fishing in the St. Clair Marble Eye Classic the following weekend. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Joeker51

Somebody say .......*SMELT !!*:16suspect:evil:


----------



## DE82

I'll be there, not a smelt fishermen but always will be good to meet up with some of you guys(again and for the first time) -Bryon


----------



## mczerny

Count me in! :coolgleam


----------



## The_Don

im sure ill be in the neighborhood


----------



## Mark Sylvester

Counts me in.................ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## riverrat777

count me in also. should be a great time


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision said:


> ...I'm kinda shooting for Saturday May 2nd because many of the guys who usually attend the outing will be fishing in the St. Clair Marble Eye Classic the following weekend...


My mistake, the Marble Eye starts on the Friday May 15th this year. So if we get rained out on May 2nd, we can always keep Saturday, May 8th as a possible rain date. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## slammer

I'd love to go. I just asked my brother today if he knew of a place they were still running. I hit Port Huron once in high school about 20 years ago. Right off the wall near Edison building or something like that. I remember standing on a wall that was a little higher than the walkway and up on a yellow building. We had a hard wire net shaped like a funnel and with 2 drops we filled a 5 gallon bucket and left and I have never been since. I worked up there for a while and would have lunch at the park there on the river and talk to guys throwing nets during the day and they would pull up 5 or 6 fish at a time which did not seem worth it to me.
It would be nice just to get out though.


----------



## Michael Wagner

Fishing???? Someone say Fishing???? Count me in, I`ll be there (if I have my turkey by then :evil Mike


----------



## WALLEYEvision

New Fishing Regulations Expand Opportunities, *Limit Smelt Harvest*

Contact: Todd Grischke 517-373-1280 
Agency: Natural Resources 

Nov. 7, 2008
Michigan anglers will have several new opportunities, but also will face a new restriction, because of fishing regulation changes approved at the Nov. 6 Natural Resources Commission meeting in Lansing.

*The two-gallon limit on smelt*, which historically have been unregulated, is designed to prevent waste during periods of high abundance and offer some protection to smelt as an important forage and sport species. The limit applies to both dip-net and hook-and-line anglers. This new regulation also takes effect April 1, 2009


----------



## Mark Sylvester

I can bring a pot of chili!!!:chillin:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

slammer said:


> ...I hit Port Huron once in high school about 20 years ago...I remember standing on a wall that was a little higher than the walkway..We had a hard wire net shaped like a funnel and with 2 drops we filled a 5 gallon bucket and left and I have never been since...


Well come on back Slammer! Things haven't changed much in the last 20 years. We still use the same old nets, although the smelt dipping itself isn't nearly as good as it was 20 years ago. But the outing is still a blast and everyone usually brings along their rods to fish with. "Sturge" picked up a nice salmon at a smelt dipping outing a few years ago and we had it on the grill within 10 minutes. Fish don't get much fresher than that! 

Here's some pics from years past:


----------



## AL D.

I'll mark the date on my calendar. Al :chillin:


----------



## MiketheElder

OK. I just marked mine also. Do you want the usual seafood pasta salad?


----------



## tinmarine

Sounds like a good time. Got it marked down.


----------



## AL D.

MiketheElder said:


> OK. I just marked mine also. Do you want the usual seafood pasta salad?


That's the only reason I show up every year. :corkysm55 Al :chillin:


----------



## mwp

MiketheElder said:


> OK. I just marked mine also. Do you want the usual seafood pasta salad?


 What kind of question is that!! OF COURSE!!!! :evil: Count me in and I'll bring my 3 dippin nets as well!! I plan on dippin into the night for the smelties so I'll show up a little later!!! What about Ice fishin nut,how come he hasn't chimed in yet!!!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

mwp said:


> ...What about Ice fishin nut,how come he hasn't chimed in yet!!!


Mike's having computer problems, but I talked to him yesterday, he's in!

MiketheElder - It wouldn't be a smelt dipping outing without your famous seafood pasta salad!


----------



## DE82

I'm pretty sure Aaron will be in too


----------



## MiketheElder

MiketheElder - It wouldn't be a smelt dipping outing without your famous seafood pasta salad![/quote]

I'm not making any promises. It's MY WIFE'S famous seafood pasta salad and she has just given me the evil eye. This year it might be MY non-famous seafood pasta salad.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bolodunn

i'm sure me and the boys will be there! great times.


----------



## Mark Sylvester

Any takers on the chili???:chillin::corkysm55

Gotta man up for this chili!!!!


----------



## ice fishin nut

I'll be there, only missed one since I started these get togethers!!!!! Dont know what I'll be bringing or cooking, but I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Willie Tippit

I dont have a net anymore.....will mark it down on the calander ....Wait is joker going to be there:16suspect i was just thinking back to the last time i had dipped...we just put the beer in the nets and droped im in the water to keep them cold


----------



## DE82

Mark Sylvester said:


> Any takers on the chili???:chillin::corkysm55
> 
> Gotta man up for this chili!!!!


I want some Chili  Not sure what I'm going to bring yet but I'll bring something



ice fishin nut said:


> I'll be there, only missed one since I started these get togethers!!!!! Dont know what I'll be bringing or cooking, but I'll be there!!!!


Looking forward to finally meeting you 



Willie Tippit said:


> I dont have a net anymore.....will mark it down on the calander ....Wait is joker going to be there:16suspect i was just thinking back to the last time i had dipped...we just put the beer in the nets and droped im in the water to keep them cold


You can always walleye fish


----------



## stinger63

As always me and Mrs stinger will be there not sure on what Im bring yet but I will let you guys know asap.


----------



## Joeker51

Willie Tippit said:


> I dont have a net anymore.....will mark it down on the calander ....Wait is joker going to be there:16suspect i was just thinking back to the last time i had dipped...we just put the beer in the nets and droped im in the water to keep them cold


Willie...............didn't know you fished. :16suspect:evil:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Just thought I'd throw this out there too. For those who missed it, there was some talk on another thread about having a fishing contest off the wall in Port Huron. I thought it might be fun if we held one during the outing as well. Let me know what you think. 

Here's part of that thread:




jiggineyes said:


> Will this be an evening thing when the eyes are biting too?


Absolutely!  From mid-day thru dark. We'll figure out all the times in the upcoming weeks. I know a lot of guys like to get there early to fish so to make it fair to everyone, we'll have an offical start time. Example: Say between 2:00 p.m. and 2:15 p.m. If anyone fishing prior to the start time wishes to enter the contest, they must re-cast their line(s) during this time. Of course...any fish caught before the offical start time does not count in the contest. :evil: Late arrivals wishing to fish in the contest are also welcome.  If you guys want to put a little wager on the contest, maybe we can do something like $1 per rod entered, with the winnings going to the angler who caught the BIGGEST fish.


----------



## Mark Sylvester

Buck per rod........Payout to go to biggest team fish?:evilsmile


----------



## Willie Tippit

Joeker51 said:


> Willie...............didn't know you fished. :16suspect:evil:


 joe thats only on last ice...i dont walk softly and carry a big life ring:16suspectI am ot sure if i can keep up shore fishing with u northern shore fishermen or not...Some mention Here for the BEER........mark:lol:Joe


----------



## stinger63

It rained realy hard up here earlier this am so maybe it will get the smelt going pretty good now.


----------



## mwp

Thats what I'm thinking,next couple of days should get the little fishies going!!


----------



## DE82

stinger63 said:


> It rained realy hard up here earlier this am so maybe it will get the smelt going pretty good now.


I think that Joeker fella is heading your way tomorrow too


----------



## Mark Sylvester

DE82 said:


> I think that Joeker fella is heading your way tomorrow too


Me too!!!:chillin:


----------



## DE82

Mark Sylvester said:


> Me too!!!:chillin:


Give 'em hell for me Sly



I mean the fish :evilsmile


----------



## Mark Sylvester

DE82 said:


> Give 'em hell for me Sly
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the fish :evilsmile




 :chillin: :evilsmile


----------



## neil duffey

i was waiting for this thread to pop up in the fishing forum. im in, i would do chili but its taken, perhaps my famous biscuits and gravy... i mean i eat it at any time of the day so why wouldn't any one else? count me in w/ at least one in tow... at least.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

neil duffey said:


> i was waiting for this thread to pop up in the fishing forum. im in, i would do chili but its taken, perhaps my famous biscuits and gravy... i mean i eat it at any time of the day so why wouldn't any one else? count me in w/ at least one in tow... at least.


Good point neil, I'll make a link.


----------



## radiohead

Maybe a contest to see who can have their planer board sliced up in the outboard of a moron cruising down the river on full plane about 30 yards off the wall :lol:




WALLEYEvision said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there too. For those who missed it, there was some talk on another thread about having a fishing contest off the wall in Port Huron. I thought it might be fun if we held one during the outing as well. Let me know what you think.


----------

